# Quiet, compact gaming computer DIY



## SenjStevo

I've done major upgrades myself. I've replaced motherboards, tons of cards, drives etc... so i think i'm experienced enough to build my own computer for my own specific needs. This will probably happen in the next 6 months or so when i gather the funds together. I've looked at getting this built by a pro, but they just seem to rip off and never really have to features i'd like.

 Firstly, i want this computer to be compact, i mean under half the size of a standard desktop. I'm not sure where to start with this.

 Secondly, i'd like this to be a quiet system, i really don't know where to go with this either. I could for example use heatsinks instead of fans.

 I've got a fair amount of experience in choosing a gaming components. I know what kind of performance i'm looking for but not how to bring all this together.

 Any tips or experience out there? Any good sites for unbiased advice?


----------



## srozzman

Here is an excellent site for help - silentpcreview.com | Everything about Silent / Quiet Computers


----------



## wanderman

I would look at mATX mobo and their respective cases or shuttle if you want to go a bit smaller. A mATX mobo can give big boy performance in pretty much everything but you will be limited on some internal i/o's and legacy ports. 

g33 and g35 motherboards
shuttle pc's
matx cases

 spcr as mentioned in the previous post is also very good.


----------



## manio

I built my PC last year component by component, trying to make it quite silent, so here go my 2 cents:
 My error; try to avoid them:
 - I bought a gaming graphics card, thinking that I could slow down the fan speed with software, as 99.9% of the time a don´t play, so it would not need much refrigeration. This was my worst error: Its speed can´t be tweaked . I have tried more than 6 different programs, but they just do nothing on the graphics card fan speed. The lesson: buy a graphics card with passive dissipation, (or none at all if you never play and are happy with MB integrated graphics). Other people with the same graphics chipset could tweak it, but not the exact model that I have. The graphics card is the noisiest component in my system, even after I substituted the fan for a new one.

 - Buy a silent power source with a 12cm fan, a big good quality processor fan, and silent fans for box refrigeration. Again, no fan is better than a good fan, although fanless processors and PS are difficult to find/slow/expensive.

 - Use SpeedFan (free software): it let me tweak processor fan speed, where BIOS and motherboard software didn´t (although they were supposed to). But it does not work in every PC (ie: in an old Athlon XP where I installed it).

 - If your fans have potentiometers, you will always be able to speed them down (You see I don´t trust in fan control software )

 - One noisy component will ruin the silence of all the silent ones --> don´t spend money in a fanless power source, if you are going to have a fan on the processor, anyway. Read noise specs of the components, and concentrate in improving the noisiest one.

 In my experience, the noise comes from:
 Graphics card fan > processor fan > box fans > PS fan (12cm) > hard disk spinning

 Good luck!


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *manio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built my PC last year component by component, trying to make it quite silent, so here go my 2 cents:
 My error; try to avoid them:
 - I bought a gaming graphics card, thinking that I could slow down the fan speed with software, as 99.9% of the time a don´t play, so it would not need much refrigeration. This was my worst error: Its speed can´t be tweaked . I have tried more than 6 different programs, but they just do nothing on the graphics card fan speed. The lesson: buy a graphics card with passive dissipation, (or none at all if you never play and are happy with MB integrated graphics). Other people with the same graphics chipset could tweak it, but not the exact model that I have. The graphics card is the noisiest component in my system, even after I substituted the fan for a new one.

 - Buy a silent power source with a 12cm fan, a big good quality processor fan, and silent fans for box refrigeration. Again, no fan is better than a good fan, although fanless processors and PS are difficult to find/slow/expensive.

 - Use SpeedFan (free software): it let me tweak processor fan speed, where BIOS and motherboard software didn´t (although they were supposed to). But it does not work in every PC (ie: in an old Athlon XP where I installed it).

 - If your fans have potentiometers, you will always be able to speed them down (You see I don´t trust in fan control software )

 - One noisy component will ruin the silence of all the silent ones --> don´t spend money in a fanless power source, if you are going to have a fan on the processor, anyway. Read noise specs of the components, and concentrate in improving the noisiest one.

 In my experience, the noise comes from:
 Graphics card fan > processor fan > box fans > PS fan (12cm) > hard disk spinning

 Good luck!_

 

easy fix for the graphic card. Im using a Valman VF900 on my 8800GT and set the voltage to low and its barely audible. And you can use the Thermalright HR-03GT which can be use fanless or with fan to reduce the noise.

 I bought a dell since im loving the warranty and also the noise is really low. Mine is an XPS 720 btw


----------



## Assorted

I have a Shuttle XPC. It's less than half the size or a normal gaming rig. I'm not sure if this is the case with the latest from Shuttle, but t's impossible to mod anything like fans, PSU etc. You can still exchange CPU, RAM and anything with slots though.


----------



## brotherlen

Sudhian Forums | Powered By ExpressionEngine

 They have some pretty good stuff here, or SFF Club - Home I'm pretty sure they overlap. But lots of info on small form factor. I'm actually building one as we speak. All the parts are on my floor. Shuttle has been delaying the release of a pretty decent gaming rig for sometime. However, you can get them pretty loaded to the gills. Including it being overclockable. Not a bad way to go by any means.


----------



## Arainach

Quiet. Powerful. Compact. Pick two.


----------



## OverlordXenu

It really comes down to money.

 And if I may ask, why small? Because you will probably get much better cooling ability with a mid-tower.

 In addition to SPCR, I recommend XtremeSystems Forums - Powered by vBulletin and Hardware reviews, Overclocking, Tech News and Enthusiast Community Homepage - Overclockers Club.


----------



## MusicallySilent

Antec Cases for Silence p180 p182 sonata etc.

 After market GPU coolers (though most can be controlled with computer, fans with 3 pin plugs to run off mobo or just get a drivebay fan controller)

 Big fans.


----------



## Demix500

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MusicallySilent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Antec Cases for Silence p180 p182 sonata etc.

 After market GPU coolers (though most can be controlled with computer, fans with 3 pin plugs to run off mobo or just get a drivebay fan controller)

 Big fans._

 

new p190 series is out now.


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Demix500* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new p190 series is out now._

 

the op said he wanted it to be half the size of a standard desktop.
 the p190 is a full tower that can take two psu's...


----------



## Computerpro3

Go with a Mtron SSD drive if your budget permits. Faster than a Raptor and dead silent since no moving parts.


----------



## SenjStevo

^^^so expensive!

 Thanks for all the suggestions

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quiet. Powerful. Compact. Pick two._

 

Yeah i kind of figured this. I know i will have to make compromises. I'm gonna go for compact first, because thats the most important for me, then try and make it as quiet as possible and then look at what sort of power i can get out of this with the budget i have. Lots of research i think.


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computerpro3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go with a Mtron SSD drive if your budget permits. Faster than a Raptor and dead silent since no moving parts._

 

not for sequential writes but an ssd drive would make a good boot drive. I would still prefer a raptor when moving alot of data.


----------



## SenjStevo

I'm listening to my comp now, and loudness goes at follows:

 PSU is the loudest, closely followed by the working HD, and then the CPU fan which i can manually adjust is very quiet when down low.

 I'm looking at a review of a miniATX motherboard. It's test system is giving me a good ideas for a base for my system.


----------



## jdimitri

Well.. It's not that hard

 Antec NSK1380 or NSK3480 cheap, decent quiet power supply - $100

 Intel C2D E6750- $200

 Get the Zalman CNPS9500 cpu fan - $60

 The WD Hard Drives are very quiet, i think 500GB is enough? - $100

 A mini ATX motherboard of your choice, make sure it has a heatsink instead of a fan (P5K-VM looks good, but i have no idea of what to look for in a miniATX) - $75

 Ram- 2x 1gb DDR2-800 sticks - $30

 Graphics card- i don't know how big your monitor is.. but i think the best choices are: 8600gt (low-end) - $100
 or 8800gt (high-end) - $220

 Just don't buy the galaxy branded 8800gt, the fan runs at 100% all the time and it's extremely loud

 Lightscribe DVD-Writer - $30 (i hardly use lightscribe, but it's like a dollar extra..)

 So.. $695 or $815+ monitor+ OS+ keyboard& mouse (an approximation, but i think it should be fairly accurate)

 It won't be silent, but it will be quiet enough that you won't hear it unless it's a quiet night

 I picked the 'sweet spot' for all the components i think.. It'll run all the newest games, and will do so at high resolutions with maxed settings at 1680x1050 except for crysis if you get the 8800gt

 EDIT: When did i turn into a geek?


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SenjStevo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm listening to my comp now, and loudness goes at follows:

 PSU is the loudest, closely followed by the working HD, and then the CPU fan which i can manually adjust is very quiet when down low.

 I'm looking at a review of a miniATX motherboard. It's test system is giving me a good ideas for a base for my system._

 

mini != micro and my link in the earlier post had this mobo and pretty much every other g33 and g35 mobo. 

 For quiet psu look at seasonic and corsair, suspend your hdds so they don't vibrate inside the case, and get a thermal right ultra 120 and some yateloons at 7 volts.


----------



## SenjStevo

Yeah i ment that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mini is something else, am i right? When buying any computer stuff i always wish i lived in the US, so much choice...for so little money..sigh..


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

The smallness factor really limits how quiet you can make it. A case like the Antec NSK1380 is definitely small, but with only the one PSU fan for cooling the whole system, I wonder how quiet it could possibly be when gaming with even a midrange card like the 8600GT (which is all I'd dare stick in there).

 Going to a case like the NSK3480 separates the power supply and CPU/GPU areas, which will make for a quieter, and cooler system, but it's larger overall (but still much smaller than a regular ATX mid tower).

 To be able to fit the high-end graphics cards like the 8800GT, Radeon 3870, etc, you'll almost certainly need a full-size case, due to the length of these modern graphics cards. And to cool one quietly with an Accelero S1, you'll definitely need a case with some room to the main chamber.

 The Asus P5K-VM looks like the best uATX mobo right now for the C2D. It has all solid capacitors, a nice layout, and good chipset.

 I'd try to get an Asus DVD burner, either the 1814BL or 2014BL, as both are excellent rippers in EAC (C2 error correction, no caching of audio) if that matters for you (and since you're on head-fi I'd think that it would).

 Make sure to get low-latency RAM, and 2GB should be all you need unless you're going to run Vista 64bit. Patriot LLK, Corsair XMS2, and Crucial Ballstix are all great options in this area.

 Make sure you get a video card with 512MB of RAM if you plan on gaming at 1080P resolutions or higher, as cards with 256 really take a nose dive in performance at high resolutions.


----------



## terrymx

^ Iron Dreamer gave some really good tips there. Which is the main direction I am heading, microATX, which you should consider. I really have no reason to actaully do it since my Asus P5B Deluxe Wifi mobo is working so good, but I just killed my Enermax Charka case so I'm taking the opportunity. I'll be purchasing a that Asus G35 mobo and their microATX case as well. And bring everything over from my old case. For me this is a downgrade, but my guess is the two mobo will perform similar (if not I might have to box it up and return). I won't be concerned since I don't play any new games anymore. This seem to be the trend today, to get everything smaller.

 Unfortunately there is no microATX mobo that uses DDR3 rams, so if you are going to purchase a microATX case, I highly recommend waiting to see if there will be one that support DDR3 soon. And even if you do get DDR2 rams, it is cheap enough to invest in speed at higher than 1000mhz. In some rare case it is possible for a ram with lower timing to beat a faster ram with higher timing. Patriot offer the most affordable ram at best peformance, but generally not for overclocking. Crucial higher end rams are pretty good too. Oh god, I remember purchasing that Patriot 5-5-4-9 for $294 a year ago. It really makes me want to cry.

 The main concern for me is how well a 135mm PSU fan and two 80mm are going to cool a microATX case with a 8800GTS, my past experience is that PSU with 120mm fans cool extremely well. You only need super cool temp because it is exaggerated in the gaming market, it is not a necesity for a cpu to run at 100*F at all time. I highly recommend buying the expensive Scythe or Enermax fans, they have fans rated below 10db and should be inaudible. You said "gaming" in the thread title, which indicates good video cards, it will be difficult to get them to be quiet unless you buy a fanless card or water cool it, or some very expensive aluminum case. I use the software RivaTuner (there isn't a reason to get ATI card right now) to control the fan speed.

 As for PSU I think this market is really overpriced, especially some $150 ones that still use cheaper capacitors, but don't waste money on more wattage than you need. For example, I think SLI is redundant unless you are that much into gaming, it is cheaper to buy a single very expensive card, than the SLI path which rewuire you: an SLI mono, two cards, a very expensive PSU, ending up costing much more electricity, and only average 25% gain of performance for 3d graphic. Don't concern too much with the "80 PLUS" efficiency tag, it is just a marketing thing to make the product cost more (ie THX). My current PSU uses two 80mm fans and was a bit noisy so I installed my own 10db Enermax fan to my PSU and connect it to my Zalman 6 fans controlller, along with all other case fans.

 The first Geforce9 card is already available, I would not buy an 8 series card right now and wait for more of the 9 cards to be released. Since the 8800gt is such a big hit, the best in term of performance and value in the 8 series, maybe wait until the 9800gt comes out.

 Also about CPUs, I highly recommend getting a quad core, it is cheap enough now. There is a good performance increase in term of allowing many softwares running at once. The Core2Quad E6600 is only $250 now, and there is also the cheaper Xeon 3210 that works with the standard 775 socket mobo too, so for me it is a much better value than spending $200 on a dualcore at the same speed.

 Overall I think the most afforable and versatile solution for a quiet computer, if you get an Enermax Charka case which has a 250mm fan and use a 120mm PSU for exhaust, I beleive that will be the only two fans you need in the whole case to keep everything cool and quiet. I don't know what harddrive people uses, but I never ever had issues with noisy HDD, not 7200rpm anyway, my Western Digital is also quiet except for those fast read or writes that it makes the not so loud grinding noises, which is actaully fun to listen to. If you partition it right and stretch the work load between two different harddrives or array then it would be much smoother.


----------



## SenjStevo

Thanks.

 I forgot all about the impact my current cheap DVD writer was having on ripping, i should really get that sorted before i seriously start using my pc as a source.


----------



## brotherlen

I'm actually loading the OS on my new build, hopefully I'll have it complete and up to par in a day or two. You can see my other build around here somewhere. I switched to SFF for the moment with the same issues, size, silence and space. look at the SG01 case with a NT06 lite cooler. It's a passive cooler and uses the PSU to pull heat away from the processor, I've been using it for the past few days on my q6600 and it's working great, between 85-90F not enough cooling for the qx6700 though, (had to remove and will probably sell)


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brotherlen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually loading the OS on my new build, hopefully I'll have it complete and up to par in a day or two. You can see my other build around here somewhere. I switched to SFF for the moment with the same issues, size, silence and space. look at the SG01 case with a NT06 lite cooler. It's a passive cooler and uses the PSU to pull heat away from the processor, I've been using it for the past few days on my q6600 and it's working great, between 85-90F not enough cooling for the qx6700 though, (had to remove and will probably sell)_

 

Fahrenheit is confusing. Are those your load temps with the q6600 and nt06? If so that is phenomenal! How much for the qx6700


----------



## brainsalad

I just built a very silent system. Use the Enermax fans. They have magnetic bearings and they're cheap and death quite. Also check out The MCE Store: Media Center & HTPC Cases, PVR Cards, and Components at the Best Price

 They specialize in silence for Home Theater use.


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fahrenheit is confusing. Are those your load temps with the q6600 and nt06? If so that is phenomenal! How much for the qx6700 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think he means celcius, i think i have to leave my computer in the freezer if i want the cpu to be that cool.


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he means celcius, i think i have to leave my computer in the freezer if i want the cpu to be that cool._

 

if it was celsius then he just fried his chip. I think the max case temp for a chip is like 85C before they start throttling.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

The easiest / cheapest way would be to buy a Antec P180/182 a Scythe Ninja heat pipe cooler or equivalent. Run all fans on low, it is my experience that the fans supplied with the Antec P182 EU version will run just fine being fed 7v without hum or other vibration issues. 

 The general trick is to run the fans in the 3-layered Antec at 7v with a big passive cooled CPU cooler. That way you get decent cooling and very low noise emissions. I ran my old setup like that with a thermal right CPU cooler and a Q6600 G0 stepping without being that hot stayed around 60 during load which is quite low. 

 While the P182 is the quietest affordable case the smaller NSK chassis from Antec will do just fine they just lack some of the refinements that the P182 has.

 The new Intel CPUs in the E8x00 series run even cooler so they could possibly do fine and perhaps even allow room for some overclocking without adding fans.

 Just make sure you get a passive cooled GFX or one with a low noise cooler installed on. The same goes for the northbridge cooler on your motherboard.

 If you browse around techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming you will find that Antecs NSK and P-series chassis are used in a lot of "quiet" rigs. 

 I hope you find the case and hardware you are looking for.

 EDIT: There are two really quiet fans on the market. Noctua fans from the silent series, and NeXus real silent fans.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Just saw this new project at TPU and I thought I would just post it as inspiration, I hope that is O.k. : Silent PC Rev 2.0 - techPowerUp! Forums

 The part of the forum if you need specific advice on components and cases: System Builder's Advice - techPowerUp! Forums

 Cheers,
 Frederik


----------



## SenjStevo

Right heres my rough draft:

 MicroATX Case:
 Antec NSK3300(smaller and a bit cheaper in the uk i think) OR
 Antec NSK2400(better cooling, kinda cool horizontal audio stack look)

 Mobo:
 Asus P5K-VM G33 supports faster RAM speeds but.. 

 The P5E-VM HDMI G35 or P5E-VM SE G35 are newer.
 The SE version is about £30 cheaper but i'm not sure why apart from the lack of HDMI.

 CPU:
 Core2Quad E6600(as recommended by terrymx)

 Heatsink/fan?
 Don't know yet, there are many options, i'll probably post on SilentPC forums and find out which heatsink would be best taking into account the size of a microATX case.

 Hard Disk:
 Any Western Digital Caviar seems to be a good option.

 RAM:
 I'm not interested in overclocking, so i guess any good DRR2-800 or 1066 will be fine. 2GB minimum i would think, maybe 4GB because i have Vista-64bit.

 VGA+cooling:
 Again this depends on the microATX case limitations, but i'd love to get a 8800GT and Artic Cooling Accelero S1
 Or i'll have to be satified with either a 8600GT, the newer 9600 model or a ATI card which is small enough.

 Optical Drive:
 Asus DVD burner, either the 1814BL OR 2014BL(cheers Iron_Dreamer)

 Now all i need is £600


----------



## jmmtn4aj

I have an Antec P182 and Lian-Li PC-A70. The A70 moves more air and is quieter (surprising because I thought the P182 was pretty good with the damping). The key was in the fans. 

 But the biggest difference in noise was.. drumroll.. the location of the case. I found I could barely hear the PC when I placed it on the floor below the desk. That's while I sitting AT the desk of course. 

 A good small case would be the Antec Sonata or Super LANboy


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SenjStevo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right heres my rough draft:

 MicroATX Case:
 Antec NSK3300(smaller and a bit cheaper in the uk i think) OR
 Antec NSK2400(better cooling, kinda cool horizontal audio stack look)

 Mobo:
 Asus P5K-VM G33 supports faster RAM speeds but.. 

 The P5E-VM HDMI G35 or P5E-VM SE G35 are newer.
 The SE version is about £30 cheaper but i'm not sure why apart from the lack of HDMI.

 CPU:
 Core2Quad E6600(as recommended by terrymx)

 Heatsink/fan?
 Don't know yet, there are many options, i'll probably post on SilentPC forums and find out which heatsink would be best taking into account the size of a microATX case.

 Hard Disk:
 Any Western Digital Caviar seems to be a good option.

 RAM:
 I'm not interested in overclocking, so i guess any good DRR2-800 or 1066 will be fine. 2GB minimum i would think, maybe 4GB because i have Vista-64bit.

 VGA+cooling:
 Again this depends on the microATX case limitations, but i'd love to get a 8800GT and Artic Cooling Accelero S1
 Or i'll have to be satified with either a 8600GT, the newer 9600 model or a ATI card which is small enough.

 Optical Drive:
 Asus DVD burner, either the 1814BL OR 2014BL(cheers Iron_Dreamer)

 Now all i need is £600
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Get the 2014BL. My 8800GTS 512mb isn't the loudest component in my system (P182, 1000RPM Ultra Kaze cooling CPU, 1200RPM Antec fans, TX750). A 9600GT wouldn't be too bad, but I'd still go with the 8800 series. You could always go with one of those Zalman's that don't protrude massively above the Video Card, too, if the Accelero doesn't work out.

 For an HDD, get the WD Greenpower or a Samsung HDD. WD Greenpowers are the *quietest* HDD's on the market, bar none. Samsung HDD's come in second, but have better performance. I have a Samsung F1 1TB, and from reviews I think it's the fastest 1TB HDD on the market, but in my system it's also extremely quiet; I can't hear it unless I try, even if I'm defragging I can't hear it unless I put my ear next to the case.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

Best small sized cooler is probably the Scythe Ninja Mini it is quite cheap too. For the graphics card you should probably try and get the 9600 or HD 3850 since they do not require as much cooling as the old ones. Maybe you can even get one with a small passive cooling solution in the near future I know that a lot of brands have plans to do just that.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

I've always been against passively cooled anything for some reason. IMO, even a 500RPM fan would massively trounce passive, and you can't hear the fan at that speed anyway.


----------



## brotherlen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if it was celsius then he just fried his chip. I think the max case temp for a chip is like 85C before they start throttling._

 

It was farienhient, it was a bit off from the bios temps, add ten degrees, still not bad considering a passive cooler. I ended up swapping back in the extreme edition and debating over this, 

 SFF liquid cooled,

 or

 Full sized case (mountainmods twice 7) liquid cooled. 

 I'll try and do the SFF completely internal, the price will be in the same ball park +/- 50 dollars, (I have cooling stuff for the full size already.) I just love the idea of a totally portable overclocked beast. Just a lot of mod work ahead and away from my favorite forum. 

 Did the starter of this thread throw out a target budget/size of computer he wanted to start on? I work for a major computer retailer, I may be able to keep an eye out for deals and what not.

 Also check out the NZXT Rogue, a bit big for SFF but smaller than a normal case, excellent airflow! Upgrade the fans to low decibel fans and you'll be good to go.


----------



## wanderman

if you get a sg03 you could probably mount a switech apogee (with the integrated pump) and that radiator ( with integrated res) into the front grill.


----------



## SenjStevo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brotherlen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did the starter of this thread throw out a target budget/size of computer he wanted to start on? I work for a major computer retailer, I may be able to keep an eye out for deals and what not._

 

I live in Scotland, so i aim to buy all my components from online stores/ebay based in the UK but thanks anyway.

 Unfortunately i just brought a shed load of hi-fi stuff, and a camera, which is going to take up some serious easter holiday time. Vintage audio is fun! Downside is no money or time now for computer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have to wait for summer i think. Still by that time 8800GT will be pretty cheap, and there might be a Micro Mobo with a faster memory capability.


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

By summer that card will be dirty cheap. You can probably get a passively cooled HD 3870 for about the same as a 8800GT cost now


----------

